

25 Is the New 21 - shahocean
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/10/25-is-the-new-21/381421/

======
Evolved
This begs a few questions such as: is it due to laziness of today's
generation, is it because costs have increased much more than wages have or is
it due to a factor largely out of the hands of this generation such as
economic or market factors that favor automation/outsourcing/leaner
workforces?

